# Indiana - Unimount 8.5' V Plow Worth?



## chavez1414 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am planning to sell my truck with a Unimount 8.5' V Plow. The plow is in good shape and everything functions as it should. You don't see these too often anymore for sale, so it is hard to determine their value. I found a current listing on the web for one asking $2,400 (plow side only). I will say that mine appears to be in much better condition than that one.

Considering KBB values my truck at around $10K, how much more should I add with the included plow? I will try to add some pics tomorrow. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Realistically I think $1,000-$1,800 depending on condition. If you can get 2,400 ask them if they'll buy another 1 and send them my way.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think KBB has a spot for stuff like plows to ad to you inquiry. But I would say like 1500-2000.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If your adding $2400.00 to the price of the truck for the plow working as you say it does fine. If you separate the plow and sell it alone it's to much money.

It's installed, good shape and working condition. I would think if someone likes the truck you won't have to pull teeth for the $2400.00 for the plow.

Good Luck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Unimounts are closing in on 20 years old if it was the last one in production made.

That being said, finding wiring to work with these current trucks is getting harder and harder. 

I think you will have a very hard time getting $1500, but that is my area... yours may be better.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Unimounts are closing in on 20 years old if it was the last one in production made.
> 
> That being said, finding wiring to work with these current trucks is getting harder and harder.
> 
> I think you will have a very hard time getting $1500, but that is my area... yours may be better.


Do you think it's a 12 pin, 2 plug? If so, I might know a guy interested...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Technically start your selling price a little high, you know someone is going to want to negotiate. Don't even separate the price of the truck and plow, Sell as a package deal. 

Do it quick, on the auction sites the plow trucks are at rather big money. Buyers are bidding high. Keep in mind what Phil posted about the wiring issue. I was not aware of it. 

Maybe $2400.00 is stretching it. Anyway now is the time to sell.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

chavez1414 said:


> I found a current listing on the web for one asking $2,400 (plow side only). I will say that mine appears to be in much better condition than that one.


Just because someone has something for sale doesn't mean that anyone wants to buy it. The cost to equip a truck with all the vehicle pieces and controller, installed, for that plow is well over $2k. If I offered you a 20 year old V plow installed for $4500-$5000, you'd laugh at me. That is what you are looking at trying to sell it. As said, it'll have more value with the truck, but that assumes that whoever wants your truck also wants a snowplow. By selling the plow with the truck, you risk alienating potential buyers on the truck who have no interest in the plow.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Just because someone has something for sale doesn't mean that anyone wants to buy it. The cost to equip a truck with all the vehicle pieces and controller, installed, for that plow is well over $2k. If I offered you a 20 year old V plow installed for $4500-$5000, you'd laugh at me. That is what you are looking at trying to sell it. As said, it'll have more value with the truck, but that assumes that whoever wants your truck also wants a snowplow. By selling the plow with the truck, you risk alienating potential buyers on the truck who have no interest in the plow.


You ever thought about getting into sales...?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You ever thought about getting into sales...?


I thought he was in lakeside home renovation.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You ever thought about getting into sales...?


 I gave up sales a long time ago besides filling in now and then.. Just stuff I learned at the franchise. Selling is easy if you are half way honest.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I thought he was in lakeside home renovation.


Technically it's "pondside"

and renovations are going great, thank you very much.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I thought he was in lakeside home renovation.


 We call it excavation, renovations will work though. :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You ever thought about getting into sales...?


I don't sell - I facilitate customers in acquiring great products at fabulous prices with mediocre customer service


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Do you think it's a 12 pin, 2 plug? If so, I might know a guy interested...


I was interested in an Ultramount, not a Unimount...


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Info on truck??? Where in Indiana?


----------



## chavez1414 (Sep 27, 2011)

https://bloomington.craigslist.org/cto/d/clear-creek-2002-ford-f250-v10-with/6987494782.html

This is the link.


----------



## chavez1414 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dirtebiker said:


> Info on truck??? Where in Indiana?


I'm in Bloomington. Posted a link.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Really nice truck, but good luck on getting what KBB says. And the plow is in great shape for its age.


----------

